# Seltsame Lags...Hilfe!



## Crystaleye (2. Dezember 2010)

[font="verdana, geneva, lucida,"]Hallo zusammen,

das Problem das ich habe ist sehr nervig, uns zwar habe ich ziemlich oft "Standbilder" nicht in den Sinne das alles hängt. 

Es bewegen sich alle auf einen Fleck und nach ein paar Sekunden (25-40) oder sogar Minuten.Läuft alles in Schnelldurchlauf vor mir her. So wie bei einen Disconnect, nur das ich nicht rausfliege

Diese kommen überall vor 
egal ob ich in einer Hauptstadt oder in einer Instanz bin, 
egal um welche Uhrzeit, 
egal ob alle Addons deaktiviert sind, oder alle aktiviert sind (Cache, Interface, WTF wurden gelöscht.)
Obwohl sich meine MS im grünen Bereich bewegt...
Ich verbringe viel Zeit am Tag durch Googeln, durch deutsche sowie Englische Foren &#8211; nichts keiner hat, das Problem was ich habe, in keinen von denen Foren die ich bislang durch gestöbert habe. Kein Fehler ist mit meinen zu vergleichen!

Ich habe diverse Einstellungen an meiner Netzwerkarte vorgenommen, ich habe die Notwendigen Ports freigeschaltet etc.
Ich bin am Ende weiß nicht mehr weiter, und ich sage es nochmal es liegt nicht an meinen Provider, der Fehler taucht überall auf egal in welchen Netzwerk ich mich befinde! 
Die Firewall und alles andere wurden von mir kontrolliert &#8211; ich habe keine Software am Laufen, die in irgendeine weiße den Einfluss von WoW beeinträchtigt. 

Und noch einen Punkt bei allen anderen Onlinespielen von mir wie z.B Battlefield Bad Company 2, Call of Duty Multiplayer tauchen keine Lags auf, habe eine super Latenz, was auch ein Grund ist die Internet Verbindung auszuschließen. 


Habe alles Mögliche schon ausprobiert,und bin jetzt mit meinen Latein am Ende. 

*Zur kleinen Info,was ich schon gemacht habe. *

1. WoW komplett deinstalliert, und neu auf meiner 2ten HDD installiert (komplett ohne Addons gestartet)
2. Grafik überall auf sehr niedrig gestellt
3. Grafikkarten Treiber deinstalliert, in Anschluss mit CCleaner die Registry gesäubert.
4. Aktuellen Grafikkarten Treiber geladen.
5. restlichen Treiber Audio/ Netzkartentreiber usw. aktualisiert.
6. Den Komptabilitätsmodus auf &#8222;Windows Xp SP3" sowie als Admin starten eingestellt
7. Über WLAN getestet
8. Über eine neu gekaufte PCI Netzwerkkarte getestet
9. Den WoW Ordner auf meinem Notebook gezogen - es läuft (Notebook ist im gleichen Netzwerk!)
10. Kompletten Desktop Rechner beim Nachbarn angeschlossen (Provider: Telekom) Fehler bleibt
11. Bei diversen LAN Party (Provider variiert) Fehler bleibt
12. Windows 7 64BIT neu aufgesetzt
13. WoW auf einer von meinen 2 HDD´s installiert (Samsung 160GB, Seagate 320G
14. Cache, Error, WTF Ordner gelöscht - dann gestartet
15. Netzwerkkarten Einstellungen vorgenommen wie z.B von Blizzard empfohlen wird das man "CHECKSUM OFFLOAD" deaktivieren soll.
16. Firmware meines Router FRITZ!Box Fon WLAN 7170 (UI) aktualisiert
17. Kontakt mit den Technischen Support von Blizzard übers Telefon und aktiven über email.
18. Grafik auf sehr gering umgestellt 
19. Beide HDD´s defragmentiert,mein Rechner ist Top in Schuss, mein Windows wird sehr oft von mir gewartet! 
20. Kompatibilität auf Win.XP SP3 umgestellt -> als Admin ausgeführt. [/font]
21. Mit Blizzard email sowie Telefonkontakt, bis jetzt sind es 4 mails, und keine Antwort konnte mir weiter helfen.
22. Windows Firewall konfiguriert, sowie deaktiviert u.A auch AntiVir
23. Windows im Selektiven Modus gestartet


Des weiteren habe ich ein Video zusammen geschnitten und auf YouTube hochgeladen:
[font="verdana, geneva, lucida,"]
[/font]
[font="verdana, geneva, lucida,"]



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i5VK3OvvXQg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


[/font]
[font="verdana, geneva, lucida,"]
[/font]
[font="verdana, geneva, lucida,"]
[/font]
[font="verdana, geneva, lucida,"]Meines Erachtens habe ich jetzt alles durch, und weiß nicht mehr weiter.


Im Anhang findet ihr:

aktuelles Dxiag-> http://manox1588.ma....c.de/DxDiag.txt
aktuelles MsInfo -> http://manox1588.ma....ic.de/MSInfo.txt[/font]


----------



## Gazeran (4. Dezember 2010)

Ja macht mich alle runter... Tut mir leid dass ich helfen wollte...
Naja mein Ziel ist erreicht der Thread wird bearbeitet und er bekommt hilfe


----------



## Konov (4. Dezember 2010)

Wo ich das Video gesehen hab, musste ich schmunzeln, denn das hatte ich auch mal.
Ist aber schon Jahre her. Das war zu Burning Crusade Zeiten. Ich spiele aber schon über ein Jahr kein WoW mehr.

Das einzige was ich weiß ist, das sah bei mir im Spiel genauso aus mit dieser starken Verzögerung und ich hatte Latenzen um die 38000 rum. ^^
Es gab da mal so eine Phase in WoW, da waren zig tausende User von betroffen, ich glaube in erster Linie Telekom-Nutzer. Damals war ich auch bei der Telekom. Es gab im Zusammenhang mit WoW immer diese extremen laggs obwohl im Browser z.B. alles einwandfrei lief.

Kann dir leider dazu nicht mehr sagen da es schon solange her ist. Aber ich kann dir sagen dass es genau so war, wie in dem Video, das man sekundenlang warten musste und dann kamen 10 Feuerbälle/Frostbolts -was auch immer- auf einmal geflogen. 
Also das problem kenne ich, aber wie man es löst... keine Ahnung. Damals ist es irgendwann von selbst weggegangen, ohne dass ich etwas getan habe. Glaube es gab auch offizielle Meldungen von Blizzard dazu, die hatten irgendein Problem mit ihren Servern.


----------



## muehe (4. Dezember 2010)

Soundkarte schonmal ausgeschlossen 

deaktiviern/ausbauen und mal OnBoard testen


----------



## Johnnii360 (4. Dezember 2010)

Gazeran schrieb:


> Dran gedacht, dass es vllt Grafikkarte oder Mainboard kaputt ist?
> Da bringt auch keine neue Netzwerkkarte was, wenn dein Mainboard nen hau hat ^^


Sei mir bitte nicht böse, aber wenn ich solch eine unfachliche Falschdiagnose schon lese, könnte ich schon wieder mal mein Keyboard wieder auf meinem Kopf zertrümmern. *seufz*

Minilags haben null mit der Grafikkarte oder dem Mainboard zu tun. Nicht immer ist die Hardware schuld. Minilags oder generell Lags können verschiedene Ursachen haben. Zum Beispiel das die Internetleitung z.Z. zu ausgelastet ist. Dabei muss es hier nicht unbedingt an dir selber liegen, sondern es kann auch ein Faktor sein, wenn zu viele Haushalte an einem Port im Verteiler angeschlossen sind. Es kann auch von Störungen in der Leitung kommen, wenn z.B. die Leitungsdämpfung zu hoch oder zu niedrig ist (je nach DSL-Art). Es können aber auch Verbindungsprobleme zwischen den einzelnen Verbindungsknoten von dir Zuhause, bis hin zum Spielserver sein.

Manchmal hilft es, einfach mal das Modem/den Router zu resetten, sodass er sich eine neue IP holen kann. Ansonsten heißt es Fehlereingrenzung. Das lässt sich durch ein Tracing realisieren (was in einem Blizzard-FAQ beschrieben wird) oder durch eine Überprüfung der DSL-Verbindungswerte.
Wenn jedoch mit der DSL-Hardware und der Verbindung zwischen Dir und Deinem Provider alles i.O. ist, so kann man einen Tausch der Netzwerkkatze bzw. die Verwendung einer neuen in Erwägung ziehen. Ist hier auch keine Besserung erkennbar, so kann es an der Verbindung zwischen Dir und dem Spielserver liegen. Hierbei muss der Provider Nachforschungen betreiben.

Ich hatte solch eine Problematik mit meinem xDSL-Anschluss (TV-Kabel) auch mal. Sie hat sich aber dann irgendwann wieder gelegt.


----------



## Crystaleye (4. Dezember 2010)

Gazeran schrieb:


> Dran gedacht, dass es vllt Grafikkarte oder Mainboard kaputt ist?
> Da bringt auch keine neue Netzwerkkarte was, wenn dein Mainboard nen hau hat ^^



Dran gedacht nein, bei allen anderen Anwendungen wie z.B andere Spiele, oder Programme sind keine Fehler, alles andere läuft tatenlos. Ich würde es ausschließen


----------



## Crystaleye (4. Dezember 2010)

@
*Johnnii360*

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Danke für die fachliche Antwort, wie in deinen Text beschrieben ist tendierst du eher das meine Leitung bzw. bei meinen Provider ein Problem vorliegt. [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Aber wie ich beschrieben habe ist meine Latenz vollkommen im grünen Bereich, der Fehler bleibt egal in welchen Netzwerk ich mich befinde. Das komische ist, das mit einer Wlan Verbindung es eine deutliche Verbesserung gibt. Ich bin allerdings kein Freund von W-lan gerade wenn es ums Online zocken geht, die Verbindung ist mir einfach nicht stabil genug.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Und eine neue PCI-Netzwerkkarte habe ich bereits verbaut, der Fehler bleibt natürlich. Ich habe so eine kleine Vermutung das meine Festplatten was damit zu tuen haben, ich werde jetzt mal einen checkdisk durchführen.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]


----------



## Crystaleye (4. Dezember 2010)

Gazeran schrieb:


> Ja macht mich alle runter... Tut mir leid dass ich helfen wollte...
> Naja mein Ziel ist erreicht der Thread wird bearbeitet und er bekommt hilfe



Ich Danke dir für deine Hilfe, ich habe dich auch in keiner Form irgendwie angegriffen habe dir nur eine Antwort gegeben[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]. Danke aber für den push [/font]


----------



## Johnnii360 (4. Dezember 2010)

Ich glaube nicht, dass es an Deiner Festplatte liegt. Aber CheckDisk kann nie schaden.  Du könntest auch mal die S.M.A.R.T.-Werte der Festplatte auslesen und schauen ob da alles i.O. ist. Ich bin eher der Ansicht, es liegt am Internetverkehr.

Übrigens: Sollte in Deinem BIOS C1E aktiviert sein, so solltest Du es unbedingt deaktivieren, da dies zu großen Performanceeinbußen und Problemen führen kann. Hier ein kleiner Blog von mir dazu.  Btw. Das Tool, das ich in dem Blog angebe, könnte evtl. auch für Dich interessant sein.


----------



## muehe (4. Dezember 2010)

probier mal mit dem Sound  kann so einige Probleme machen


----------



## Johnnii360 (4. Dezember 2010)

Auch der Sound hat damit nichts zu tun. Ein OnBoard-Chip nutzt auch nur minimal die Rechenleistung der CPU. Das macht nur einen Unterschied von 1-3 FPS aus. Sich könnte ein Hardware bzw. Ressourchenkonflikt vorliegen, aber dann hätte er in anderen Spielen oder Programmen auch Probleme.

Der Sound ist zu 100% ausgeschlossen! Auch die Grafikkarte und das Mainboard!


----------



## Crystaleye (4. Dezember 2010)

Johnnii360 schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass es an Deiner Festplatte liegt. Aber CheckDisk kann nie schaden.  Du könntest auch mal die S.M.A.R.T.-Werte der Festplatte auslesen und schauen ob da alles i.O. ist. Ich bin eher der Ansicht, es liegt am Internetverkehr.
> 
> Übrigens: Sollte in Deinem BIOS C1E aktiviert sein, so solltest Du es unbedingt deaktivieren, da dies zu großen Performanceeinbußen und Problemen führen kann. Hier ein kleiner Blog von mir dazu.  Btw. Das Tool, das ich in dem Blog angebe, könnte evtl. auch für Dich interessant sein.



So das Tool habe ich jetzt mal ausgeführt, und werde es im Auge behalten und schauen wie es reagiert wenn ein Lag kommt


----------



## Crystaleye (4. Dezember 2010)

Ich finde die C1E Option nicht in meinen BIOS habe eine "phönix" Bios dieses hier http://www.tecnovi.net/wp-content/uploads/2008/09/phoenix-bios.jpg


----------



## muehe (4. Dezember 2010)

solltest dort unter Advanced finden sicher noch Untermenus zur CPU Funktion

ansonsten mal Screens nachreichen von Advanced


----------



## Crystaleye (4. Dezember 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> solltest dort unter Advanced finden sicher noch Untermenus zur CPU Funktion
> 
> ansonsten mal Screens nachreichen von Advanced



Die Option ist nicht zu finden, habe alle Untermenüs durch


----------



## muehe (4. Dezember 2010)

könnte auch anders heissen aber bin seit 2007 wieder Intelaner ka mehr


----------



## tonygt (4. Dezember 2010)

@Crystaleye ich muss dich leider korrigieren das Problem hast nicht nur das Problem haben derzeit realtiv viele Leute, mich mit eingeschlosse, ich hab im WoW Forum viele Leute gefunden die sich über die selben Lags wie bei dir, seit dem letzten Patch beschweren. Ich habe sowohl im WoW Forum als auch hier schon um Hilfe gebeten aber noch nichts gefunden was das Problem beseitigt.

Das einzige was ich gefunden hab ist das bei Acer Notebooks das Problem auftritt und man das ganze realtiv einfach mit einem Tool beheben kann wenn du ein Acer Notebook haben solltest such ich für dich nochmal nach dem Thread im WoW forum wo das ganze beschrieben wurde


----------



## Crystaleye (4. Dezember 2010)

tonygt schrieb:


> @Crystaleye ich muss dich leider korrigieren das Problem hast nicht nur das Problem haben derzeit realtiv viele Leute, mich mit eingeschlosse, ich hab im WoW Forum viele Leute gefunden die sich über die selben Lags wie bei dir, seit dem letzten Patch beschweren. Ich habe sowohl im WoW Forum als auch hier schon um Hilfe gebeten aber noch nichts gefunden was das Problem beseitigt.
> 
> Das einzige was ich gefunden hab ist das bei Acer Notebooks das Problem auftritt und man das ganze realtiv einfach mit einem Tool beheben kann wenn du ein Acer Notebook haben solltest such ich für dich nochmal nach dem Thread im WoW forum wo das ganze beschrieben wurde



Da muss ich dich leider korrigieren, dieser tolle Fehler ist seit genau 14 Monaten schon! Ich besitze kein Acer Notebook sondern einen Desktop Rechner - was man unter meiner MsInfo auslesen kann, die ich verlinkt habe.
Das wär ja schön hätte ich den Fehler erst seit den letzten Patch, da hätte ich wenigens Leute die den gleichen haben.
Schau euch bitte erst alle 21 Punkte an, und lest was ich schon alles gemacht habe.



> Die in diesem Video beschriebenen Probleme sind Latenzprobleme.
> 
> Es ist wichtig zu sagen, dass hohe Latenzen nur auftreten, wenn die Anzeige im Spiel über normal auf gelb oder rot steht. Die Latenzanzeige können Sie in der unteren Interfaceleiste finden. Auch bei Überlastung oder Problemen mit dem PC kann der Spielablauf ruckelnd und stockend sein, was in diesen Fällen aber nicht auf Latenzprobleme deutet, aber auch Latenzprobleme auslösen kann. (Wenn der Balken gelb oder rot ist, liegen Latenzprobleme vor.)



Und so was sagt mir Blizzard, das wenn es Rot wird eine hohle Latenz vorliegt, also seit gestern spiele ich kein WoW.


----------



## Johnnii360 (4. Dezember 2010)

Ja, das sind meist so vorgefertigte Mails, die Blizzard da raushaut. Wie ich oben schon beschrieben habe, solltest Du in die Richtung(en) mal nachforschen.

Übrigens muss ein Latenzeinbruch nicht immer gleich Sichtbar werden. Es kann auch dauern. Man kann sich aber auch nicht immer zu 100% auf die in WoW angezeigte Latenzanzeige verlassen. Oft ist es so, dass der Ping besser ist, wenn man z.B. google.de oder dergl. über die Kommandozeile anpingt. Ich weiß nicht genau, welchen Server Blizz intern anpingt, wenn es aber der aktuelle Spielserver ist und es treten da Probleme auf, dann ist die Verbindung zum Spielserver schlecht.

Wenn Du wieder die Probleme hast, dann versuch doch mal das Tracing, das Blizz in diesem Thema beschreibt.


----------



## Crystaleye (4. Dezember 2010)

Danke für die Antwort, ich stelle mich aber leider quer das es eine Latenzproblem ist. 

- Problem taucht nicht auf meinen Notebook, sowie nicht auf den Rechner meines Mitbewohners auf. natürlich im gleichen Netzwerk
- Problem taucht bei allen anderen Provider auch auf (telekom,1&1,alice)
- Die Latenz andere Games ist eine 1a Latenz. Die in Wow natürlich auch 50- 150ms max.
- Störhotline bei arcor/ vodafone angerufen, es sind keine Fehler auffindbar

Ich weiß nicht, bin eher Mißtrauisch da es auf meinen Notebook 1a funktioniert. Da kann es doch nicht am Provider legen. Es kommt auch auf anderen Realms vor

Und das Tool was du mir entfohlen hast schlägt auch kein Alarm bzw. die Balken bleiben im grünen Bereich sobald ein lag kommt.

Also dieser toller Befehlt wird bei mir nicht gefunden. Zum verzweifeln ist 
[font=Arial, Verdana, sans-serif]4. Gebt nun das Kommando &#8222;netstat -n -p tcp -b | more&#8220; ein. [/font]


----------



## Konov (4. Dezember 2010)

Crystaleye schrieb:


> - Problem taucht nicht auf meinen Notebook, sowie nicht auf den Rechner meines Mitbewohners auf. natürlich im gleichen Netzwerk
> - Problem taucht bei allen anderen Provider auch auf (telekom,1&1,alice)
> - Die Latenz andere Games ist eine 1a Latenz. Die in Wow natürlich auch 50- 150ms max.
> - Störhotline bei arcor/ vodafone angerufen, es sind keine Fehler auffindbar



Dann muss es nach dem Ausschlußverfahren eigentlich an deinem PC liegen. Andere Möglichkeit gibt es ja nicht.
Alles formatiert hast du schon?

Also damit meine ich Windows komplett, nicht nur WoW.


----------



## Crystaleye (4. Dezember 2010)

Konov schrieb:


> Dann muss es nach dem Ausschlußverfahren eigentlich an deinem PC liegen. Andere Möglichkeit gibt es ja nicht.
> Alles formatiert hast du schon?
> 
> Also damit meine ich Windows komplett, nicht nur WoW.



Klar habe ich das, les meine 21. Punkte bitte was ich schon gemacht habe. Habe alles durch...


----------



## Blut und Donner (4. Dezember 2010)

Witzig ist, dass ich sowas ähnliches in meiner gesammten WoW Spielzeit regelmäßig ebenfalls erlebt habe. Zwar nur relativ selten, abber wenn es passiert, dann häufiger, nach ner halben stunde logout hat wieder alles 100% gefunzt. Is wirklich seltsamm.

Möglichkeiten:
Irgendein Konfigurationsfehler den du übersehen hast
Irgendetwas mit dem Mainboard
Grundlose WoW Probleme

Evtl mal ausprobieren könntest du ein BIOS Update, falls vorhanden.

Sonst hast du eigentlich alles gemacht.
edit. schonmal die Addons weggekloppt? (steht du hättest cache und wtf gelöscht, aber interface nicht)


----------



## Crystaleye (4. Dezember 2010)

> edit. schonmal die Addons weggekloppt? (steht du hättest cache und wtf gelöscht, aber interface nicht)



Siehe Punkt 1

Ein Bios update habe ich noch nicht gemacht, habe bestimmt einen  Konfigurationsfehler übersehen, aber welchen? Habe alles "korrekt" konfiguriert.


----------



## Johnnii360 (5. Dezember 2010)

Lade mal bitte HiJackThis runter und poste uns die Liste. Evtl. funkt ein Programm dazwischen. Zudem bitte auch noch die Screenshots Deiner Config inGame posten.

Aktualisiere am besten auch noch Deinen Netzwerk-Treiber. Dazu am besten den Treiber direkt vom Hersteller der Netzwerkeinheit runterladen, da die Treiber vom Mainboard-Hersteller immer weit hinterherhinken.


----------



## Blut und Donner (5. Dezember 2010)

Johnnii360 schrieb:


> Aktualisiere am besten auch noch Deinen Netzwerk-Treiber. Dazu am besten den Treiber direkt vom Hersteller der Netzwerkeinheit runterladen, da die Treiber vom Mainboard-Hersteller immer weit hinterherhinken.



hat er schon gemacht


----------



## Crystaleye (5. Dezember 2010)

Hier gehts zur "hijackthis"   http://dl.dropbox.com/u/9035891/hijackthis.log

"18. Grafik auf sehr gering umgestellt" 
bitte mitbeachten




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blut und Donner (5. Dezember 2010)

vert. sync
3-fach buffering

mal an

eingabeverzögerung

mal aus


----------



## Johnnii360 (5. Dezember 2010)

Okay... Wie ich sehe, hast Du im Hintergrund einige Programme geladen, die ich schon aus Prinzip nicht laden würde, da sie unnötig Ressourcen fressen und den Systemstart verzögern. Darunter fallen vor allem die zwei TeamViewer-Services. Ansonsten das Adobe-Gelumpe, die Free YouTube ... Teile (soweit sie einzelne Programme sind), der Google Toolbar Schrott (Spionagegefahr), getPlusPlus, das Acronis Zeugs, CyberGhost VPN Client, Firebird und Google Update Service. Auch Steam kann Probleme bereiten.
Nicht benötigte Dienste kannst Du deaktivieren, indem Du in der Suchleiste des Startmenüs "dienste" eingibst. Die Autostartprogramme kannst Du via "msconfig" ändern.

Am besten Du beendest mal sämtliche Programme, die Zugriff auf das Internet benötigen. Das wäre der TeamViewer, ICQ, Skype, alle Browser etc.

Andererseits: Bitte "Eingabeverzögerung verringern" deaktivieren und das Häkchen bei "Maximale Vordergrund-FPS" weg. Ersteres kann zu Problemen führen und letzteres begrenzt unnötig die FPS. Des Weiteren den Anzeigemodus auf Vollbild ändern, denn der Fenstermodus knabbert auch sehr an der Performance und kann auch Probleme verursachen



> vert. sync
> 3-fach buffering
> 
> mal an


Nix gibt's! Drückt die Performance.


----------



## Crystaleye (5. Dezember 2010)

Ok ich danke euch 2 für die Tipps, ich habe die Einstellungen jetzt genau so übernommen, und werde es jetzt mal testen.


----------



## Crystaleye (5. Dezember 2010)

Leider schlechte Neuigkeiten, habe es genau so gemacht wie beschrieben.
Einmal mit v-sync und ohne - nach der erste random Hc keine Verbesserung, bei einer Latenz von 134ms. Mir ist glaub nicht mehr zu Helfen...


----------



## destiny93 (5. Dezember 2010)

Probier echt einfach mal bei nen Kumpel von dir mit anderen I-net Anschluss!

Ich hatte das gleiche Problem mit CSS... obwohl mein ping top is!
Das Problem war behoben als wir von Telekom auf osnatel 1600 gewechselt haben ( osnatel gibts nur in osnabrück )


----------



## Crystaleye (5. Dezember 2010)

destiny93 schrieb:


> Probier echt einfach mal bei nen Kumpel von dir mit anderen I-net Anschluss!
> 
> Ich hatte das gleiche Problem mit CSS... obwohl mein ping top is!
> Das Problem war behoben als wir von Telekom auf osnatel 1600 gewechselt haben ( osnatel gibts nur in osnabrück )



Punkt 10 & 11 bitte beachten
habe die 21 Punkte nicht umsonst mit rein geschrieben


----------



## destiny93 (5. Dezember 2010)

> Punkt 10 & 11 bitte beachten
> habe die 21 Punkte nicht umsonst mit rein geschrieben



Das waren soviele Punkte die konnt ich mir jz nicht alle merken =D

sogesagt kann es dann nur an dein Pc sein!

Was ich mir noch denken könnte, wäre Firewall oder irgendwelche Antivir Programme!
Man weiß es nie!
 Denke jeder Tipp und Versuch hilft dir!


----------



## Crystaleye (5. Dezember 2010)

Meine Windows Firewall habe ich angepasst und auch deaktiviert mein Antivirus Software habe ich auch schon deaktiviert = Fehler bleibt


----------



## destiny93 (5. Dezember 2010)

WTF
Kann doch nicht sein!
Mit dein Notebook gehts ja!
Ich wüsste nix mehr woran es liegen könnte!
Würd nur noch ausprobieren mit allen möglichen, was du eh schon tust!
Programme mal alle aus!
Firewall oder Antivir Komplett runter schmeißen
hast du Gdata?


----------



## Crystaleye (5. Dezember 2010)

Ja WTF das kannst du laut sagen...



> Programme mal alle aus!



In wie fern? Habe mein Win. komplett neu aufgesetzt nur die nötigen aktuellen Treiber Installiert und anschließend WoW gestartet der Fehler bleibt!

Nein, ich benutze das kostenfreie AntiVir von Avira

Ich weiß ja schon lange nicht mehr weiter, kein Forum der Welt hat einer genau den Fehler den ich habe - irgendwo unterscheiden sie sich immer.
Habe jetzt alles gemacht, habe mich an Blizzard gewendet und jetzt hier im Forum sowie in den offiziellen WoW Forum.


----------



## destiny93 (5. Dezember 2010)

puhhhhhh
hää =D
ich versteh das nicht!
Nimm dir nen kumpel mit den du einfach mal so einzelne Pc teile austauscht und immer wieder guckst ob es besser wird!
Muss ja dann an irgendein Pc teil liegen!


----------



## Konov (5. Dezember 2010)

Es muss nicht zwangsläufig an seinem PC liegen - vielleicht liegt es an der Verbindung, die an seinem PC ankommt. Um das Problem mal weiter einzugrenzen.

Natürlich kann es nach dem Ausschlussverfahren bisher nur um seinen PC gehen.
Fakt ist aber auch, dass alles erdenklicke am PC formatiert wurde und das Problem weiterhin besteht - ergo ist die Warscheinlichkeit IMO sehr groß dass es an der Internetverbindung liegt bzw. dem Signal das seinen PC erreicht. Oder die Verbindung, dass seinen PC erreicht - wie man das auch immer ausdrücken möchte.

Ich schlage vor, den Provider erneut(?) zu kontaktieren und das Problem genau zu schildern, weiterhin zu beschreiben, dass es nur an ihnen liegen kann. Da muss doch was dahinterstecken, anders kann ich mir das nicht erklären.

(*Obwohl du gesagt hast, du hättest bereits andere Provider probiert, ich glaube trotzdem dass das Problem in der Summe auf das Signal, das von denen stammt, zurückzuführen ist*)

Also was ich probieren würde: Provider anrufen, Problem erörtern, gemeinsam Lösungen suchen.
Wenn es alles nix nützt, würde ich denen nahelegen, dass du den Provider wechselst, wenn sie das Problem nicht beheben. Das spornt die sicher ein bißchen an. 
Und - ob das nun logisch klingt oder nicht, aber wenn du den provider wechselst, wette ich 10 Euro dass das Problem wie von Geisterhand verschwindet.


----------



## Blut und Donner (5. Dezember 2010)

Johnnii360 schrieb:


> Nix gibt's! Drückt die Performance.



Äh nö. VSync setzt nur die FPS der Bildwiederhohlfrequenz gleich (also meist 60 oder 75)
Dass du dann halt nicht mehr als 60 oder 75 FPS haben kannst, ist klar aber wer braucht bitte mehr FPS als 60? 
Außerdem schützt VSync vor Bildfehlern und dem schwarzen Schirm, deswegen würde ich es eigentlich grundsätzlich aktivieren!


----------



## Johnnii360 (5. Dezember 2010)

Blut schrieb:


> Äh nö. VSync setzt nur die FPS der Bildwiederhohlfrequenz gleich (also meist 60 oder 75)
> Dass du dann halt nicht mehr als 60 oder 75 FPS haben kannst, ist klar aber wer braucht bitte mehr FPS als 60?
> Außerdem schützt VSync vor Bildfehlern und dem schwarzen Schirm, deswegen würde ich es eigentlich grundsätzlich aktivieren!


Äh doch. Genau weil die FPS auf die Bildwiederholrate gesetzt und somit "beschränkt" wird, gibt es Performanceeinbrüche, da die Grafikkarte warten muss bis der Monitor das Bild vollständig aufgebaut hat.

VSync schützt höchstens davor, dass das Bild in der Mitte bei schnellen Kamerabewegungen nicht geteilt wird - mir ist der Fachbegriff gerade entfallen. Es stimmt nicht immer unbedingt alles, was in Wikipedia steht. VSync sollte man nur aktivieren, wenn man sich sehr an den Bildteilungen stört, ansonsten *auslassen*!

Crystaleye, ich würde mir mal den Spaß machen und ein anderes Netzwerkkabel verwenden. Aber ich glaube, dass Du schon erwähnt hast, dass es auch bei WLAN auftritt. Ich weiß auch nicht ob Du damals bei Deinem Kumpel auch das gleiche Kabel verwendet hast. Du könntest auch mal einen anderen Port am Router verwenden oder den PC gleich direkt am Modem anschließen, wenn Router und Modem getrennt sind.

Schau auch mal bitte in die Netzwerkeinstellungen Deiner Netzwerkkarte (Gerätemanager), da wo die ganzen Parameter für die Paketregelung und Jumbo Frames stehen. Dann poste sie mal bitte.


----------



## Crystaleye (5. Dezember 2010)

Johnnii360 schrieb:


> Äh doch. Genau weil die FPS auf die Bildwiederholrate gesetzt und somit "beschränkt" wird, gibt es Performanceeinbrüche, da die Grafikkarte warten muss bis der Monitor das Bild vollständig aufgebaut hat.
> 
> VSync schützt höchstens davor, dass das Bild in der Mitte bei schnellen Kamerabewegungen nicht geteilt wird - mir ist der Fachbegriff gerade entfallen. Es stimmt nicht immer unbedingt alles, was in Wikipedia steht. VSync sollte man nur aktivieren, wenn man sich sehr an den Bildteilungen stört, ansonsten *auslassen*!
> 
> ...



Ich habe immer das gleiche Kabel verwendet, egal wo ich war es war stets immer das selbe!
Was ich vergessen habe zu erwähnen ist, das ich D-Lan nutze d.H über das Stromnetz bekomme ich meine Verbindung. Weil es bislang super geklappt hat, und mir eig. nie Probleme bereitet hat


----------



## Crystaleye (5. Dezember 2010)

> Wir haben uns eben IhreDiagnosedateien erneut angeschaut und festgestellt, dass sehr vieleHintergrundprogramme bei Ihnen aktiv sind, weshalb wir Ihnen einmal ratenWindows im selektiven Modus zu starten und zu überprüfen ob die Lags dann nichtmehr auftreten.
> Falls die Lags im selektiven Modus nicht mehr auftreten, so ist eines deraktiven Hintergrundprogramme hierfür verantwortlich.


 
Habe soeben eine email von Blizzard bekommen, das habe ich noch nicht getestet ich werde jetzt ein random hc test machen

edit: Fehler besteht weiterhin


----------



## Johnnii360 (5. Dezember 2010)

Na schau mal, Du gehst über das Stromnetz! Da könnte auch eine große Fehlerquelle liegen, da hier die Wahrscheinlichkeit hoch ist, dass der Nachbar mitreinfunkt bzw. Störungen verursacht. In diesem Fall mal, wie schon gesagt, direkt an den Router oder das Modem gehen.


----------



## Crystaleye (5. Dezember 2010)

Johnnii360 schrieb:


> Na schau mal, Du gehst über das Stromnetz! Da könnte auch eine große Fehlerquelle liegen, da hier die Wahrscheinlichkeit hoch ist, dass der Nachbar mitreinfunkt bzw. Störungen verursacht. In diesem Fall mal, wie schon gesagt, direkt an den Router oder das Modem gehen.



Ich kann es gerne mal testen, bin gerade über w-lan in Game, und es klappt super!


----------



## Blut und Donner (5. Dezember 2010)

Johnnii360 schrieb:


> Äh doch. Genau weil die FPS auf die Bildwiederholrate gesetzt und somit "beschränkt" wird, gibt es Performanceeinbrüche, da die Grafikkarte warten muss bis der Monitor das Bild vollständig aufgebaut hat.
> 
> VSync schützt höchstens davor, dass das Bild in der Mitte bei schnellen Kamerabewegungen nicht geteilt wird - mir ist der Fachbegriff gerade entfallen. Es stimmt nicht immer unbedingt alles, was in Wikipedia steht. VSync sollte man nur aktivieren, wenn man sich sehr an den Bildteilungen stört, ansonsten *auslassen*!


genau das verhindert ja dreifachbuffering.


----------



## Johnnii360 (5. Dezember 2010)

Blut schrieb:


> genau das verhindert ja dreifachbuffering.


Is' jetzt gut mit dem OffTopic. ^^

Über WLAN geht's 1a? Hmm... dann, wie gesagt, poste mal die Netzwerkkartenparameter. Vielleicht ist da ein Wert falsch.

Start > Systemsteuerung > Gerätemanager > Netzwerkadapter > Realtek/Nvidia/etc. > Eigenschaften > Erweitert


----------



## Crystaleye (5. Dezember 2010)

Ich muss mich korrigieren, die lags tauchen auch über W-Lan auf, das komische ist wenn ich in einer Instanz rein gehe schießt meine Latenz nach oben! Sobald ich wieder raus gehe sinkt Sie wieder in grünen
Bereich

Ich sehe gerade das ich doch nicht die aktuelle Firmware auf meinen Router drauf ist, es kommt folgende Fehlermeldung: Es trat ein nicht näher spezifizierter Fehler während des Updates auf.
Ich muss jetzt glaub mal Googeln


----------



## Johnnii360 (5. Dezember 2010)

Hmm... Dann ist die Verbindung zwischen Dir und den Instanzserver(n) schlecht. Da müsstest Du nochmal bei Blizz und Deinem ISP nachhaken.


----------



## Crystaleye (5. Dezember 2010)

Johnnii360 schrieb:


> Hmm... Dann ist die Verbindung zwischen Dir und den Instanzserver(n) schlecht. Da müsstest Du nochmal bei Blizz und Deinem ISP nachhaken.



Es lagt ja auch außerhalb von Instanzen, nur das ich da keine Highlatenz habe


----------

